
Negative Gross Margins - nrao123
http://avc.com/2015/10/negative-gross-margins
======
kra34
I enjoy the VC capital community subsidizing my life style, however its best
not to think about the source of their funding when getting food delivered to
your house from 10 miles away for 99c.

